# Preinfusion only vs Slayer modification



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Although I've had the double boiler for 4 years, I have only recently discovered the amazing flexibility it has to offer. I have been getting tasty brews by using the preinfusion alone at 85% which allows me to extract at about 7.5 bar. It's certainly made a huge difference to the flavour of fruity coffees which tasted bland and insipid at the standard 9 bar. I have been considering the Slayer modification. Can this improve the flavours further? I am generally averse to opening up electrical items but the modification seems easy enough. It would be helpful to know if anyone has experience with this and their views on the difference in flavour.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Would be interested to hear others thoughts on this too.

It's clever how you can adjust the preinfusion power to adjust the maximum brew pressure however you essentially lose the low pressure preinfusion, is that right?


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes, that's correct.


----------

